# Metalcore/Deathcore Amp Head



## Taylo234 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey guys. For the past few months I've been on a search for a new amp. I decided to go with a half stack but I cannot decide on what amp head to get. I love the sound of Mesa Dual Rectifiers, but I do not have that much money. The most I can spend on the head is $1,100 give or take. I refuse Peavey 6505's and Line 6's. Can someone help me out? I need a good metalcore tone like August Burns Red or Killswitch Engage. Preferably 100+ watts.


----------



## Leuchty (Aug 22, 2010)

Carvin V3.

Whats wrong with 6505's? You could get a second hand Recto.


----------



## Taylo234 (Aug 22, 2010)

CYBERSYN said:


> Carvin V3.
> 
> Whats wrong with 6505's? You could get a second hand Recto.



How are Carvins? I've never played one. And every time I play a 6505+ I've spent time EQ'ing it but im not the best at it. I just can never get a good sound out of it.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Aug 22, 2010)

ABR uses 5150 heads (dunno if they still do, havent checked lately), KsE used 5150s at one point before, Chelsea Grin uses 6505s (dunno either standard or plus, was mentioned in a thread about a rig rundown of bands who played Thrash and Burn)

*EDIT*
forget what i said about the 5150/6505 bit

some 5150/6505 owners use a good OD pedal going into the front end to give it a touch more gain, shape the EQ and whatnot
i mean i have a 5150 running into an old Laney 4x12 cab loaded with Celestion G12-70s, and im still trying to get something decent out of it until i can cash in on a good OD and a noise gate


----------



## metulkult (Aug 22, 2010)

Taylo234 said:


> How are Carvins? I've never played one. And every time I play a 6505+ I've spent time EQ'ing it but im not the best at it. I just can never get a good sound out of it.



The typical metalcore amps are as follows...

Mesa Dual Rectifier
Marshall JCM 800 (boosted)
Peavey 6505/5150
Splawn Nitro
Framus Cobra

At least from what I've heard. Adam D records almost exclusively with Splawn Nitro's, Framus Cobra's, and Soldano SLO's.

You can find Cobra's for about 1200 used if you look.


----------



## Taylo234 (Aug 22, 2010)

This is where I get confused. EVERYONE recommends 6505/5150. I haven't tried a 5150 but I played the 6505 and had the guy at guitar center (who uses one) EQ it for me, and it just sounded horrid. I tried another one and still no dice. I just don't see what I did wrong if that many people suggest it.


----------



## Andii (Aug 22, 2010)

Taylo234 said:


> This is where I get confused. EVERYONE recommends 6505/5150. I haven't tried a 5150 but I played the 6505 and had the guy at guitar center (who uses one) EQ it for me, and it just sounded horrid. I tried another one and still no dice. I just don't see what I did wrong if that many people suggest it.



You have to plug into a good cab. The wrong cab can definitely make anything sound awful. Speakers are critical. 

Anything with celestion V30s is excellent. My favorite is Mesa rec. 4x12s. 

After you're going through a good cab it will be really easy to dial in a 5150/6505. You can put everything on 5 and it sounds like sex times 1000.

Putting the right OD out front filters what comes into the preamp. You use a TS type pedal for that. A TS7, TS9 TS808, Maxon OD9 etc. etc. Is great. It's just important that it's a TS style pedal with the appropriate eq circuitry. 

Some examples would be Whitechapel's albums. Their newest effort was a 5150 and This is Exile was a 6505. If you like that sound, that is what you should go for. 

TS pedal>5150/6505>mesa rec. 4x12 with v30s


----------



## Taylo234 (Aug 22, 2010)

Andii said:


> Some examples would be Whitechapel's albums. Their newest effort was a 5150 and This is Exile was a 6505. If you like that sound, that is what you should go for.



Whoa! I didn't know Whitechapel used 6505/5150. That gives me hope. I just wish I knew someone who had one where I could test it on a better cab. Each one I've played was on the 6505 matching cab, I take it that one is bad?


----------



## Speedy (Aug 23, 2010)

What kind of a sound are you after? Remenber that guitar just all by itself is supposed to sound a bit rought and peaky to cut through and to sound good in the live mix. Especially when you play with tunings below D standard the clarity and cutting of the sound will be fundamental things.

The guitar alone isn't supposed to sound like August Burns Red on their CD's, because there is tons of different amps, bass, and studio magic on top of the basic guitar sound.


----------



## metulkult (Aug 23, 2010)

Taylo234 said:


> This is where I get confused. EVERYONE recommends 6505/5150. I haven't tried a 5150 but I played the 6505 and had the guy at guitar center (who uses one) *EQ it for me*, and it just sounded horrid. I tried another one and still no dice. I just don't see what I did wrong if that many people suggest it.



EQ it to your liking. Then try it again. 
Maybe with a boost and a good cab. The cab can effect your tone a lot more than you think.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Aug 23, 2010)

Taylo234 said:


> Whoa! I didn't know Whitechapel used 6505/5150. That gives me hope. I just wish I knew someone who had one where I could test it on a better cab. Each one I've played was on the 6505 matching cab, I take it that one is bad?



Yes, the 6505/5150 cabs are horrific (in my opinion). There is nothing better for metalcore/deathcore than a 6505 or 5150 into a Mesa 4x12 with V30's.

This Is Exile was a 6505 not boosted into a Mesa 2x12, and our new cd A New Era of Corruption was a 5150 boosted with a Maxon OD 808 into a Mesa 4x12.


----------



## Taylo234 (Aug 23, 2010)

Alright guys thanks for the tips. But is there any other good amp heads with my price range? Preferably not used.


----------



## Andii (Aug 23, 2010)

Taylo234 said:


> Whoa! I didn't know Whitechapel used 6505/5150. That gives me hope. I just wish I knew someone who had one where I could test it on a better cab. Each one I've played was on the 6505 matching cab, I take it that one is bad?



I haven't played a peavey cab before. I don't know if it's bad awful or unusable, but you aren't going to get the appropriate sound from it, I'm 100% sure of that. I also know that I never see anyone using a Peavey cab and there is probably a good reason for that.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 23, 2010)

the 6505 cab is far too muffled sounding, if you want a cheap cab with a much more decent sound, good for metal, would be the joe satriani JSX cab

used is pretty much the route your gunna have to go with that budget if you want to pass on the 6505, but i myself recommend the 6505, it's all in the boost and cabinet you use, seriously, try out the 6505 head on any cab you can, guitar center or whatever big name place you got near you will work, once you tried it out on a cab and achieved a damn near good tone to your ears, then try experimenting with boosts, tube screamers, maxon od808, this will get you in the right direction, if all fails, keep looking, find your tone, and sorry bud but you gunna have to buy used unless you can bump up your budget


----------



## budda (Aug 23, 2010)

If you don't want to go used, you won't find anything that stands out.

Used Soldano Avenger, get R done.


----------



## Taylo234 (Aug 23, 2010)

What about a Carvin V3? I've heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## xCaptainx (Aug 23, 2010)

5150/6505 + maxon od808 + cab with V30's. Thousands of metalcore/deathcore bands use this combo and thousands of bands get great tone from it. You cant go wrong. I posted the settings I used with this setup a few days ago and they were identical to Unearth/Killswitch/Parkway settings.


----------



## budda (Aug 23, 2010)

To be clear, the Soldano I suggested is the lead channel of a Soldano SLO-100. You'll stand out


----------



## Mop (Aug 23, 2010)

Pretty much the only reason not to go with a 5150/6505 in this situation would be if you wanted a good clean channel.
Any reason why you aren't considering going used? You could put the saved money towards a od808, good noisegate and decent cab with v30s.


----------



## Taylo234 (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't know, I've always just been skeptical about buying used stuff. I've found a few Mesa Dual Rect's used for $1,000 but they were gone too soon. :/


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 23, 2010)

Speakers do have a big part in your overall sound.
Try playing through a 4x12 and then play through some pc speakers and you will understand that it is t just the amp head.but for anything core I suggest anything peavey with a TS-9


----------



## Mop (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't suggest plugging your tube head into pc speakers, not unless you want to let the smoke out.
I also wouldn't buy a peavey valveking or classic 30 and expect good metalcore tone  ymmv


----------



## LacesOutTyler (Aug 23, 2010)

If you're really from Orange county, here's what ya do. I'm sure there are tons of used amps on Craigslist, go locally and test some amps. I just bought a Mesa Dual rec not too long ago and I'm running it through a POS Randall cab. It sounded pretty disappointing through that cab vs. the mesa recto in the shop, BUT I also just bought a boost that brought the sound up a whole lot. I'm also imminently buying a new cab with V30s. 

But there are two things about going and playing the amp youre about to buy: you will see the condition of the amp in person, so it should relieve some of your skepticism about buying it used, AND you will know whether or not you like that specific amp. While I find 6505's to be very consistent, Rectifiers can sound really good or really bad. 

Good luck finding what's "you"!


----------



## Taylo234 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah I know Craigslist is a life savor, after all, thats where I got my first seven string a few days ago! I just can't find a place around here to sit down and play the 6505+ The closest one to me is the combo amp, but i hear the head sounds different.


----------



## LacesOutTyler (Aug 23, 2010)

To me the head doesnt sound different, beyond the difference in speakers in the combo vs the speakers in "x" cab. There might be some difference in the circuitry that may technically affect the sound, however, I think the sound is similar. I mean, it may be that you don't like the 6505 as a whole... I feel like any tweaking of the 6505 yields a similar "sound" in the sense that it sounds literally the same with the parameters of bass/mid/treble adjusted. Thats why I didnt buy a 6505. I feel like it is a limited sound... Although I like the sound, I feared that I would end up buying another piece of equipment to compensate for the shortcomings of the 6505. Thats why I went Mesa, because with a boost, it gets that saturated, "ompy", thick tone. You honestly can't go wrong with a 6505 for the sound you're going for... It just takes some v30s and a few hours of tweaking 

But as a Dual Rec owner, I'm telling you, you can get the same sound with a boost, a few more hours of tweaking, and then some


----------



## Leuchty (Aug 23, 2010)

I've heard the Carvin V3 will give you a Recto sound and feel. Those things are versatile as fuck.


----------



## budda (Aug 23, 2010)

Taylo234 said:


> Yeah I know Craigslist is a life savor, after all, thats where I got my first seven string a few days ago! I just can't find a place around here to sit down and play the 6505+ The closest one to me is the combo amp, but i hear the head sounds different.



212 is the + head stacked on to a 212 cab, literally - but the amp is biased a bit better, and thus to most sounds better then your usual 5150 head. 112, can't comment.

I'm still sticking with my Avenger suggestion: 5150's sound awesome, but there's so many bands using them it's getting even harder to make them sound unique.


----------



## groph (Aug 23, 2010)

Taylo234 said:


> This is where I get confused. EVERYONE recommends 6505/5150. I haven't tried a 5150 but I played the 6505 and had the guy at guitar center (who uses one) EQ it for me, and it just sounded horrid. I tried another one and still no dice. I just don't see what I did wrong if that many people suggest it.


 

Well 5150's are pretty much "the sound", but what you're hearing is someone else playing. If you can't get down with a 5150 then there's no point in getting one. Still, bear in mind that at low volumes a 5150 will sound like sandpaper, and it's easy to go overboard with the EQ settings/gain. You only really need the gain at noon or even a bit under and leaving the rest of the knobs at 6 works pretty well, maybe set the treble a bit lower and keep the presence down or else it will fizz like crazy and not provide the chunk you need. But it appears you've exhausted the EQ possibilities and just don't like the 5150, which is fair enough.

Maybe look around for a Triple XXX or a 3120, or an Ultra. The general "Peavey" tone fits deathcore well; their amps seem to have a certain roughness that lends itself well.

The Randall V2 is another high gain head I'll recommend to anybody, regardless of whether or not they even play guitar. Any metal tone you want is lurking in there, including old school 80's tones right up to goregrind.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

budda said:


> 212 is the + head stacked on to a 212 cab, literally - but the amp is biased a bit better, and thus to most sounds better then your usual 5150 head. 112, can't comment.
> 
> I'm still sticking with my Avenger suggestion: 5150's sound awesome, but there's so many bands using them it's getting even harder to make them sound unique.



It was my understanding that the transformer was different as well, though I might be thinking of the 112.


----------



## budda (Aug 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It was my understanding that the transformer was different as well, though I might be thinking of the 112.



It's quite possible, I just remember the bias thing.


----------



## GibsonVGuy (Sep 22, 2011)

Old topic is old but there is some good info here. The Peavey 5150/6505 cabinet really sucks..

I didn't like my old 5150 at all until I paired it with a Marshall 1960A. Then it came to life!! It had V30's and Greenbacks in an "X" pattern and sounded HUGE. There are better cabs than the 1960A for the money but it's what I had at the time. Check out Splawn or WhiteBox for awesome cabs for a great price!!


----------



## 155 (Sep 22, 2011)

for $1100 you get a dual rec and cab around here....


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Sep 23, 2011)

Taylo234 said:


> Whoa! I didn't know Whitechapel used 6505/5150. That gives me hope. I just wish I knew someone who had one where I could test it on a better cab. Each one I've played was on the 6505 matching cab, I take it that one is bad?


Matching cab is horrendous. Play it through an orange ppc412 or mesa cab. It loves v30's. The only good matching 5150 cab is the original 5150 cab that was sold with the first runs of heads, they sound devastating as well, after that they've just not used good speakers or cab construction and it just doesn't match very well 

Also, put a tubescreamer in front, distortion on 0, level on full, tone midway and run the gain at about 2-4 on the lead chanel (not too high, you want it tight, and the pedal boost boosts the gain but tightens it up). 

Dial the amp in at 6-6-6, set presence and resonance to taste treble on 5150/6505 becomes useless after the 4-6 range, so use presence to get more top end instead, leave the trele down, smooths it)

Then, it needs to have the post gain at 3-5 for it to open up, and voila, total complete destruction on a major scale. Trust me.


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 23, 2011)

Taylo234 said:


> This is where I get confused. EVERYONE recommends 6505/5150. I haven't tried a 5150 but I played the 6505 and had the guy at guitar center (who uses one) EQ it for me, and it just sounded horrid. I tried another one and still no dice. I just don't see what I did wrong if that many people suggest it.




Why didn't you just EQ it to your taste?


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 23, 2011)

Get a used Boogie, change the tubes, don't look back.


----------



## Albionic (Sep 23, 2011)

how about a randall t2 or v2 a few guys on here prefer those to 6505/5150


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 23, 2011)

Get a 6505+ and a Maxon OD-808 = problem solved.


----------



## Dvaienat (Sep 23, 2011)

For $1100 you could have a used 2 Channel Dual or Triple Rectifier. I've seen 3 channels go for $900. Add a Tubescreamer style pedal and you've got a perfect tone for metalcore and deathcore.


----------



## Nesty (Sep 24, 2011)

You're ruling out the 6505/5150 even though nearly EVERY metalcore/deathcore band use them, hmm....


----------



## otisct20 (Sep 25, 2011)

anyone try a randall rt100h for this style?


----------



## lingo4300 (May 24, 2012)

for metalcore i use a esp ec-1000 with 81/85 emg pickups and boomer strings .12-.52. i usually play drop c or drop c# in styles of of mice & men or horizons. the amp i use is a soldano decatone with 4x12 celestion 70's gets great tone and for pedals all i use is my ts9 deluxe overdrive and dl4 delay pedals. estimation on the price of all this gear together would be upwards to $5,500 though. but like i said i get beautiful tone for those bottom string mute/open chugs great for rhythm playing indeed.


----------



## juice_74 (May 25, 2012)

6505/5150 with a Maxon OD808 out the front, cannot go wrong!


----------



## Eric Christian (May 25, 2012)

Taylo234 said:


> I refuse Peavey 6505's...


 
You need to rethink that. 6505+ has the tone you're looking for you just need a Decimator G-String and some type of overdrive/tube screamer box. You won't find anything better to nail that tone for your price point of a grand.


----------



## artmachine (May 25, 2012)

groph said:


> Well 5150's are pretty much "the sound", but what you're hearing is someone else playing. If you can't get down with a 5150 then there's no point in getting one. Still, bear in mind that at low volumes a 5150 will sound like sandpaper, and it's easy to go overboard with the EQ settings/gain. You only really need the gain at noon or even a bit under and leaving the rest of the knobs at 6 works pretty well, maybe set the treble a bit lower and keep the presence down or else it will fizz like crazy and not provide the chunk you need. But it appears you've exhausted the EQ possibilities and just don't like the 5150, which is fair enough.
> 
> Maybe look around for a Triple XXX or a 3120, or an Ultra. The general "Peavey" tone fits deathcore well; their amps seem to have a certain roughness that lends itself well.
> 
> The Randall V2 is another high gain head I'll recommend to anybody, regardless of whether or not they even play guitar. Any metal tone you want is lurking in there, including old school 80's tones right up to goregrind.


All of this is so true. Moderate settings on pretty much any amp, unless you're going for a very "unique" or extreme tone, are generally going to get you a better sound. I think your biggest problem though is trying it in guitar center. 5150s/6505s sound veryyyy bad at low volumes. Most tube amps need to be pushed a little to sound nice, but the 5150/6505 in particular sounds like a very different amp at low volumes. You need to get it to at least 1 or 2 on the post volume to get any feel for what it actually sounds like. You'll never really be able to experience what an amp like this sounds like in a store. They really don't let you crank amps at all. There are a ton of great amps out there and if you know how to dial in a tone and you like tweaking then your options are endless, but the 5150/6505 is pretty idiot proof for heavy stuff. It's aggressive as fuck and is definitely the industry standard for any of those modern "core" genres.

Also, BUY USED. Honestly, unless you really get duped, when you buy used you're getting an amp that you know made it out of the box in working order. There's just as much, if not more, of a chance that a brand new amp you buy from musicians friend that needs to be shipped through 10 states will have issues out of the box than an amp that someone has been jamming on for a few months. I've literally never had an issue with used anything and the best part is that you usually get to demo the gear in a more realistic way/setting then you would be able to in a store(plus you're getting it for like half of the retail price).


----------



## mightywarlock (May 25, 2012)

Tell you what.

When you have some time and we can schedule it, 
take a drive to my place (when I can kick the wife and baby out) Up in the Valley...

I have a 5150, a very old Dual Recto, a new Mesa Roadster, a Framus Cobra, Diezel VH4, ENGL SE EL34, Marshall JCM800KK, Bogner Uberschall Twin Jet, Randall v2 Archetype (Fear Factory), Marshall Modded Friedman amp, and an AxeFX II, Mesa Cab, Bogner cab, Marshall Cab, Randall Cab.

You can bring me lunch.

And I'm thinking of selling my Roadster 2x12 Combo, (it is a Dual Rectifier)...and the Bogner (though it is out of your price range)...so if you be'n wantin' to buy those....

My guess, you will like the 5150, the Cobra, the ENGL, the Mesa's, Diezel, and the Marshall's for sure. The Randall will blow you away, but is a different thing altogether. It's all about how you dial it in and make the walls shake cranking these things up.
In Store volume is not a test of anything.

Oh, and if you keep hearing the V3 is good, it must be for sale, or you're listening to closely to Carvin advertising. They blow. badly. Horrible buzzy mess live.


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 25, 2012)

LOL holy necro bump BATMAN!


----------



## broj15 (May 25, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> LOL holy necro bump BATMAN!


 
My thoughts exactly. Especially since the OP hasn't logged in 3 months and when he does come back I doubt it will be to look at a thread he made almost 2 years ago


----------



## mightywarlock (May 25, 2012)

oh well.


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2012)

lingo4300 said:


> for metalcore i use a esp ec-1000 with 81/85 emg pickups and boomer strings .12-.52. i usually play drop c or drop c# in styles of of mice & men or horizons. the amp i use is a soldano decatone with 4x12 celestion 70's gets great tone and for pedals all i use is my ts9 deluxe overdrive and dl4 delay pedals. estimation on the price of all this gear together would be upwards to $5,500 though. but like i said i get beautiful tone for those bottom string mute/open chugs great for rhythm playing indeed.



First off, this was a pointless thread bump. Secondly, he said he couldn't spend more than $1100 so detailing your $5000 rig was also quite pointless.


----------



## Mr_Nugglet (May 25, 2012)

Mop said:


> I don't suggest plugging your tube head into pc speakers, not unless you want to let the smoke out.
> I also wouldn't buy a peavey valveking or classic 30 and expect good metalcore tone  ymmv




I surprisingly got a pretty good Deathcore/metalcore tone out of my valveking. With a ts9 of course and a lot of tweaking. In the end the settings are pretty much best at noonish and with the gain around 3 and the basic tube screamer settings.


----------



## Josh_Conlee (May 28, 2012)

Taylo234 said:


> This is where I get confused. EVERYONE recommends 6505/5150. I haven't tried a 5150 but I played the 6505 and had the guy at guitar center (who uses one) EQ it for me, and it just sounded horrid. I tried another one and still no dice. I just don't see what I did wrong if that many people suggest it.



There's your problem. You've only played one at guitar center. Get the post up past 3-4 and they sound amazing. Throw a boost in front and a noise gate in the front and loop and you're golden.
Also the 5150 and 6505 are the same amp.


----------



## groph (May 28, 2012)

Taylo234 said:


> This is where I get confused. EVERYONE recommends 6505/5150. I haven't tried a 5150 but I played the 6505 and had the guy at guitar center (who uses one) EQ it for me, and it just sounded horrid. I tried another one and still no dice. I just don't see what I did wrong if that many people suggest it.




Well, don't outright REFUSE them. You probably should have EQ'ed the amp yourself and even then, any amp is going to take some messing with to really get the hang of. Although, 5150s aren't that complicated. Mind you they need a bit of volume to start sounding better. At low volumes they can sound a bit harsh really easily. They're a bit moody with high treble/presence settings but that's easy enough to fix, turn the knobs down! Ideally, try to find a 5150 where you can turn it up a bit, maybe at a friend's jam or something to that effect. Stores should let you lease amps as well so you can sacrifice a bit of cash to stretch it's legs out at home or at a show.

5150's are a *great* basic tone, especially for metalcore, but especially especially for deathcore. Their biggest problem as far as I see it with most people is having their 5150s sounding way too harsh. Vintage 30s have a lot of upper mid and while that adds an absolutely brutal "snarl" to the tone, they can also sound really grating if you don't know what you're doing. Celestion G12T-75s are warmer sounding and they might balance the tone out a bit better. The custom Eminence Legend speakers in Vader cabs produced the best results with a 5150 I've ever heard. Cleaned up a lot of the fizz inherent in the amps but left the rawness and the growl the amps have. 

5150s are also grainy sounding; it's just the way they sound. They all have a "buzz" to the tone and that's usually how you can tell you're listening to a 5150. Mesa Rectifiers have a signature sag to the attack as well as a certain blistering sear to the top end - 5150's have an aggressive sounding buzz. If you really really don't like that then the 5150 isn't for you, but don't write them off too soon; they're the amps used on a LOT of metal albums, they're an industry standard, they work, that's why people recommend them. As far as tube amps go, they're the tightest that I've ever played and they respond a bit like a solid state amp so they're very "precise" which I like for metal.

Your odds of finding one at a decent price are also pretty good since the amps are a dime a dozen. You won't win any points for originality but you really can't go wrong with one. The Triple XXX is another good one from Peavey, they're kind of Peavey's take on a Mesa Rectifier.


----------



## TheEntheogenEgoKiller (May 28, 2012)

If you can't get a good tone from a 5150/6505 then...





Well, you have no hope


----------



## Metal Guitarist (Mar 25, 2013)

Taylo234 said:


> I refuse Peavey 6505's QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 6505+ is the tone your looking for. Just get a Maxon OD808 and an ISP Decimator with it and you won't be disappointed. Jb from August Burns Red uses the 6505+ with a tubescreamer (Ibanez TS9 I think) and I love his tone.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Mar 26, 2013)

Save up your pennies and get an ENGL Powerball/Savage/Invader/SE hooked up to an Orange cab.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Mar 26, 2013)

Dont ever trust an amp in a guitar center. What amps need, is to be played LOUD. Very few guitar centers allows you to turn up an amp to its breaking point


----------



## no_dice (Mar 26, 2013)

Holy necrobump!


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 26, 2013)

your recommendations are a couple years behind lads


----------



## col (Mar 26, 2013)

Sepultorture said:


> your recommendations are a couple years behind lads



Yeah, op already has a 6505+ in his signature.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 26, 2013)

col said:


> Yeah, op already has a 6505+ in his signature.


----------



## iron blast (Mar 27, 2013)

Taylo234 said:


> Hey guys. For the past few months I've been on a search for a new amp. I decided to go with a half stack but I cannot decide on what amp head to get. I love the sound of Mesa Dual Rectifiers, but I do not have that much money. The most I can spend on the head is $1,100 give or take. I refuse Peavey 6505's and Line 6's. Can someone help me out? I need a good metalcore tone like August Burns Red or Killswitch Engage. Preferably 100+ watts.



oops I didn't see this was a NECRO LOL. Too any of those that are curious about a good recommendation for the genre tho There's a Mesa triple rectifier selling in the classifieds here in that budget I highly recommend. I'm in love with my triple rec.


----------

